# Play Sand



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey guys, 

I've heard about it, but I can't track down the threads in which I read about it.

Can anyone give me any information on using play sand as a substrate in an aquarium?

I am pretty sure several people here do...

And can anyone show me any pictures of how it looks in their tanks? thanks


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I use it in one of my tanks, the loaches LOVE it, as do I. If you look at my aquariums tab you can see the one tank that I have it in.
ooops, that tank isn't in my log. Let me download a pic now..BRB


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Play sand substrate:


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow, that looks very nice.

Unless I can think of/find some cheap black substrate, I may try that out in one of my tanks.  

Does any "Play sand" work?


----------



## mordalphus (Mar 29, 2010)

If you're going to be planting anything in there, i'd just go for flourite black sand... I bought it last time I was at the LFS, and I've gotta say... It's beautiful stuff, and my plants love it!

I've got it in all 3 of my tanks now.

Play sand looks pretty good, but i guess for me, the difference between a bag of play sand (~5 bucks?) and a bag of flourite sand (~15 bucks) is not just a difference in price. The flourite has a lot more benefit than just being more expensive... Like I said, if you have plants, it's great!

-- liam


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

play sand is great and it's cheap,just was it a hundred times(slight over kill)
in my tank i placed gravel at the back for the plants,then the sand a the front,
the corys loved it.
remember to stir it gentaly with a stick or spoon/fork to keep it from getting gas pockets.
M Trumpet Snails work well as long as you don't have loaches.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I use play sand in several of my tanks (I have pictures of some in my tanks, although I really need to update my tanks...). You do have to wash it quite a bit before using it but it's a great, cheap substrate.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

mordalphus said:


> If you're going to be planting anything in there, i'd just go for flourite black sand... I bought it last time I was at the LFS, and I've gotta say... It's beautiful stuff, and my plants love it!
> 
> I've got it in all 3 of my tanks now.
> 
> ...


Just as an aside- I've no problem growing plants in play sand. With the proper lighting and weekly dosing of Flourish Comprehensive all plants grow perfectly fine. The big difference between white play sand and black flourite is color. I wanted a white substrate and you can't get that with flourite. Flourite isn't as *soft* to the touch as as play sand. Something else to consider if you are planning on keeping bottom feeders that like to root and sift around in the substrate.


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

mordalphus said:


> If you're going to be planting anything in there, i'd just go for flourite black sand... I bought it last time I was at the LFS, and I've gotta say... It's beautiful stuff, and my plants love it!
> 
> I've got it in all 3 of my tanks now.
> 
> ...


how many pounds is a bag? a 40-50 pound (I can't remember) for like 4$... and black plant sand (idk maybe black flourite) is about 20 pounds for 20$... and I would need probably 40-50 pounds for either tank.


Thanks for all the suggestions, though, guys. I guess I'll look around. 

One last question.... how WELL do I need to wash it? someone said a lot? why?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

the play sand has lots of loose like dustieness,and it will really muck up the tank and filter
if you don't wash it out loads,like a gross silty slick on top of the water,
we all tend to wash,wash,wash,wash,wash,and still wash,then when your arms
are hanging down like a groillas and you wanna cry,wash again.:lol:


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

hmm.... lol *reconsiders* xD I washed out some gravel for my other tank and it was horrible... =x I'll still think about it.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

it is worth while though,honest,it looks lovely when it's all done.


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

Ya, it looks very nice.  I'm thinking of using it in my 44g fry raising tank.

I'd possibly rather plant my 36 g, but I'd want black flourite for that since it has angelfish...

Does black flourite affect PH?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Flourite long-term will not alter pH. I have heard that short-term, i.e., at the beginning, it may raise pH slightly but left alone it will settle down.

A black substrate (and a plain black background) is perfect for angels. Lots of wood especially branches and tall slender plants to mimic the stripe pattern of angels, just as in their natural habitat. The angels will truly sparkle in such a setting.

Byron.


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

Ya, if I could find a decently priced black flourite or gravel of some sort, I would definitely plant my angelfish tank before my fry tank. But I don't want to pay 40-50$ for gravel (id need 2 20 lb bags which it hink ive seen about 20-25$ each). Sucks it's so expensive.


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

I just tried washing out the play sand.... very hard...

And the color is very dark tannish color... I thought it'd be white...


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

Some playsand IS white... I have seen it in many different colors.

Not to hijack your thread... but I wonder if I could take out 2/3 or so of my rock substrate in my 55g, and MIX it with playsand?? (2/3 or so sand, rest gravel)


----------



## PRichs87 (Dec 30, 2009)

how do you all go about washing out your sand? I am considering putting some into my tank after I move.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

trukgirl said:


> Some playsand IS white... I have seen it in many different colors.
> 
> Not to hijack your thread... but I wonder if I could take out 2/3 or so of my rock substrate in my 55g, and MIX it with playsand?? (2/3 or so sand, rest gravel)


Combining different substrates does not always work, if the size of the grains is not close. Sand and gravel for instance mix together, the sand will all be on the bottom (smaller grain) and the gravel on top. Remember than in an aquarium with fish and water movement the substrate does shift. Some sort of divider might keep them apart like a wall of rock.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Austin said:


> I just tried washing out the play sand.... very hard...
> 
> And the color is very dark tannish color... I thought it'd be white...


Darker substrates are better for most fish, less stress. Yes, washing sand is very tedious work. I have some grey playsand I had intended using in my 20g (first time with sand), started washing the first bucket two weeks ago, left it, it is still sitting there waiting for my energy to return. I've decided to use it in the 10g if at all.


----------



## scalar (Apr 19, 2010)

PRichs87 said:


> how do you all go about washing out your sand? I am considering putting some into my tank after I move.


5 gal bucket,garden hose and repeat till the waters clear. i have play sand in both my 180g and my 55 i love the price of it 2.50 for 25lbs but you end up with 15lbs after washing it.


----------



## Castro235 (Mar 4, 2010)

PRichs87 said:


> how do you all go about washing out your sand? I am considering putting some into my tank after I move.


Not sure if I do it the right way or not, but I just washed out my playsand for my 55g yesterday, and it seems to have settled pretty well.

I filled a 5g bucket about 1/3rd of the way with sand, filled it up with water about 2/3 of the way, really stirred the sand around like crazy with my hands, 

Did that about 4 or 5 times

Then I started putting the hose on, and really spraying the sand and spinning the hose around to stir it all up, and then poured the water out of the bucket quickly, did that about a dozen or so times and the sand seems to be pretty good.


----------



## FishySuzy (Jun 22, 2009)

I can't remember who, but a while back, someone posted a tutorial about washing sand and putting it in.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

FishySuzy said:


> I can't remember who, but a while back, someone posted a tutorial about washing sand and putting it in.


It was MoneyMitch:

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-aquariums/sand-washing-rinseing-tutorial-28436/


----------



## FishySuzy (Jun 22, 2009)

Mmm! Thanks a bunch Kymmie! I'll be using that this weekend and I'm sure Austin will appreciate it.


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for the guides. The sand I bought happens to be an ugly color and I really don't like it. Plus I don't know if I have the desire after all to wash out enough sand for my 44g tank... 

Might just buy some aquarium substrate for a bit extra money. Dx Or search for some "white" playsand... Don't know if using play sand is worth the work.

And not sure if I can even plant my 44g after all *pokes thread* so idk.

thanks though everyone.


----------



## Castro235 (Mar 4, 2010)

Austin said:


> Thanks for the guides. The sand I bought happens to be an ugly color and I really don't like it. Plus I don't know if I have the desire after all to wash out enough sand for my 44g tank...
> 
> Might just buy some aquarium substrate for a bit extra money. Dx Or search for some "white" playsand... Don't know if using play sand is worth the work.
> 
> ...


I just grabbed one 50lb bag of playsand and it seems like enough for my 55g tank.



I've been avoiding cleaning the sand for nearly a month, but once I started it really isn't that bad at all.


----------



## FishySuzy (Jun 22, 2009)

I went to Home Depot today. In the building supplies section, they have a 50 pound bag for $2.87. Man, did I have to wash that sand! It looks really great in my 10 gallon though. I really should update it.


----------



## Castro235 (Mar 4, 2010)

FishySuzy said:


> I went to Home Depot today. In the building supplies section, they have a 50 pound bag for $2.87. Man, did I have to wash that sand! It looks really great in my 10 gallon though. I really should update it.


Yeah, it takes alot more effort than just buying it and throwing it in the tank, but I think it's alot better than spending fifty bucks or something ridiculous to save a little bit of time.


----------



## FishySuzy (Jun 22, 2009)

HAH! I might as well have, that crap takes FOREVER.


----------



## Castro235 (Mar 4, 2010)

FishySuzy said:


> HAH! I might as well have, that crap takes FOREVER.


Nonsense, you'll have THAT MUCH closer of a tie to your fishies!


----------



## FishySuzy (Jun 22, 2009)

Castro, you're nut job. They're ingrates. :crazy:


----------



## Castro235 (Mar 4, 2010)

FishySuzy said:


> Castro, you're nut job. They're ingrates. :crazy:


While I won't deny the first part, you still love them, so it's worth it whether they hop out and say thanks or not!!!


----------

